#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Цонкапа и сиддхи

## Сергей Хос

> Это настолько хилый контрагумент, что хоть всех гелугпинских святых выноси!!!)))


Святые - в той же мере не аргумент, сиддхи Долпопы вряд ли меньше, чем у Цонкапы.
На самом деле, этот афоризм навеян мне критикой Цонкапой воззрения джонанг, как раз сейчас перевожу эту зубодробительную схоластику.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

У Цонкапы вроде не было сиддх.

----------

Иван Денисов (07.07.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> У Цонкапы вроде не было сиддх.


Если за них- его явления посмертные- ученику, только- не считать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Посмертные явления скорее говорят о наличии у ученика сиддх  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (07.07.2016), Иван Денисов (07.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У Цонкапы вроде не было сиддх.


Явление Манджушри - достаточный показатель духовной мощи.
И кажется, у него еще зуб размножился, что-то такое я вспоминаю из намтара )))

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2016), Эйнар (19.12.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Явление Манджушри - достаточный показатель духовной мощи.
> И кажется, у него еще зуб размножился, что-то такое я вспоминаю из намтара )))


Сказать, что у Цонкапы не было сиддхи - всё равно что сказать, что небо не синее. )

----------

Эйнар (19.12.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Посмертные явления скорее говорят о наличии у ученика сиддх


Не нада посмертных явлений! Достаточно прочитать труды Цонкапы, чтобы убедиться... да. Он был единственным тибетским учителем, который во всей полноте сумел описать неописуемое, т.е. опыт шуньяты.

----------

Александр Казань (22.03.2021), Дондог (10.07.2016), Эйнар (19.12.2016)

----------


## Нико

Просьба к модераторам перенести последнюю дискуссию в тему гелугпинского раздела: "Цонкапа и сиддхи". )))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Сделано.

----------

Нико (07.07.2016), Сергей Хос (07.07.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сказать, что у Цонкапы не было сиддхи - всё равно что сказать, что небо не синее. )


Метафора не совсем удачная, ибо подразумевает, что у Цонкапы действительно не было сиддх, а только лишь принято считать, что были  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Амир

> Метафора не совсем удачная, ибо подразумевает, что у Цонкапы действительно не было сиддх, а только лишь принято считать, что были


Могу ошибиться за давностью, но помнится Лама Олег рассказывал про магический поединок Цонкапы с Индийским йогом, обладающим различными сидхами и когда йог взлетел до верхушек деревьев Цонкапа прочитал мантру "Ваджра Чилая" (а не Килая, т.к. получил её передачу в током виде от другого йогина), взмахнул пурбой и йог был тут же низвержен на землю и побеждён.

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016), Эйнар (19.12.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Куда удалили моё сообщение про высшие сиддхи? Что за роском тут происходит?

----------

Эйнар (19.12.2016)

----------


## Нико

Все намано, Роскома тут пока нет. Я хочу привлечь внимание общественности к одному факту: наличие силдхи проверяется умным учеником, спосбным понять свершения учителя на основе его слов. Спорим?)))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Если лама скажет "я тут ночью слетал на Сумеру", то ученик, каким бы умным он ни был, может лишь верить или не верить.

----------


## Сергей Хос

А чой-то мы вдруг про сиддхи Цонкапы заговорили?

----------


## Дмитрон

> Сказать, что у Цонкапы не было сиддхи - всё равно что сказать, что небо не синее. )


Оно так то голубое.

----------

Кузьмич (07.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А чой-то мы вдруг про сиддхи Цонкапы заговорили?


А то, что ваджром вас пора бить, тиртиков.

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Оно так то голубое.


Голубизна неба - в глазах смотрящего.

----------


## Шавырин

> Если лама скажет "я тут ночью слетал на Сумеру", то ученик, каким бы умным он ни был, может лишь верить или не верить.




"Ка-Пекс" (с)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

К чему этот кадр из кинофильмы? Вы бы ещё гегеля процитировали, только не сумеете.

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А то, что ваджром вас пора бить, тиртиков.


Ручонки коротки ))))

----------


## Нико

> Ручонки коротки ))))


Не, они довольн длинные и прямые.)))

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Сиддхи это успех  :Smilie:  Достичь успеха можно много в чём, если  заложить соответствующие причины и однонаправленно прилагать усилия. 

У Дже Цонкапы был успех в постижении. Наивысший успех.
У его учеников был успех, линия от одного и через двух учеников - вон как разрослась. 

(п.с. из внешних знаков, вроде же его тело после ухода, реально уменьшилось в размерах)

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Сиддхи это успех  Достичь успеха можно много в чём, если  заложить соответствующие причины и однонаправленно прилагать усилия. 
> 
> У Дже Цонкапы был успех в постижении. Наивысший успех.
> У его учеников был успех, линия от одного и через двух учеников - вон как разрослась. 
> 
> (п.с. из внешних знаков, вроде же его тело после ухода, реально уменьшилось в размерах)


ྻНе нада про уменьшение в размерах. Мы сейчас про сиддхи говорим при жизни. У него они были. Кто посмеет оспорить-то?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ྻНе нада про уменьшение в размерах. Мы сейчас про сиддхи говорим при жизни. У него они были. Кто посмеет оспорить-то?


Никто и не спорит. 
Но чего ненадо, то? Реальный знак созерцательного постижения _тукдам_.  
Надо.

----------


## Нико

> Никто и не спорит. 
> Но чего ненадо, то? Реальный знак созерцательного постижения _тукдам_.  
> Надо.


Я во время знаменитого диспута в Самье, то бишь, темы "Запад и Ваджраяна", пыталась "скептикам" постоянно доказать, что сиддхи - есть, и причём, зависят от "смотрящего". Но те не вняли товарищи. )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но те не вняли товарищи. )))


Конечно не вняли, на то они и скептики, тем более что доказать это невозможно.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно не вняли, на то они и скептики, тем более что доказать это невозможно.


Возможно доказать. Но дураку и самое лучшее доказательство - как коту под хвост))).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> и причём, зависят от "смотрящего"


«Вера, которую не разделяет никто, называется шизофренией.» ——живой классик

----------

Aion (08.07.2016), Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я во время знаменитого диспута в Самье, то бишь, темы "Запад и Ваджраяна", пыталась "скептикам" постоянно доказать, что сиддхи - есть, и причём, зависят от "смотрящего". Но те не вняли товарищи. )))


Как по мне, то понимание _сиддхи_: успех, достижение - вообще снимает этот вопрос.
Именно в этом значении используется в слове: _Махасиддхи_, то-есть имеющие большой успех, достижение Прозрения, постижения Махамудры.
Также и понятия _мирские и надмирские сиддхи_, приобретают вполне реальное практическое значение: 
мирские - здоровье, богатство, долголетие, благополучие....
надмирские - постижение, четыре безмерные....
Без никакой мистики и отрыва от жизни.

Успех и достижение богатого человека, имеющего крепкое здоровье, хорошие отношения с близкими... - намного превосходит успех фокусника в цирке.
Успех того кто имеет достижение необусловленных Бесстрашия, Спокойствия, Радости, Восторга, Безмерных... - намного превосходит все мирянские достижения.

Мирские и надмирские  достижения и успех - это какраз и есть те сиддхи о которых читается в садханах. И к этому есть смысл стремиться, закладывать причины, добиваться в этом успеха.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Ну, Лама Еше в "Блаженстве внутреннего огня" пишет про сиддхи Дже Ринпоче:

1) Мог излечивать себя одними молитвами,
2) В один из Монлам Ченмо смог затушить пожар, который получился из множества масляных светильников одним погружением в самадхи,
3) История о том, как он, предсказав появление китайского императора, скрылся в горы,
4) Явление Манджушри, радужный зуб, и так далее.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2016), Дондог (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, Лама Еше в "Блаженстве внутреннего огня" пишет про сиддхи Дже Ринпоче:
> 
> 1) Мог излечивать себя одними молитвами,
> 2) В один из Монлам Ченмо смог затушить пожар, который получился из множества масляных светильников одним погружением в самадхи,
> 3) История о том, как он, предсказав появление китайского императора, скрылся в горы,
> 4) Явление Манджушри, радужный зуб, и так далее.


У Дже Ринпоче при этом была очень маленькая жизнь. Он один раз продлевал её ненадолго по совету Манджушри... Но сильно не продлил. Говорит ли это об отсутствии мирских сиддхи?)))

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

У меня не постится такой большой пост про него. Заинтересованные - пишите в личку.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Можно поделить на несколько сообщений?

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016), Нико (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

КРАТКОЕ ЖИЗНЕОПИСАНИЕ 

Однажды великий наставник школы Нингма, Лходраг Кхенчен Намкха Гьялцен, попросил бодхисаттву Ваджрапани описать достоинства Дже Цонкапы, но, поскольку им не было числа, Ваджрапани не сумел выполнить его просьбу. Полное изложение жизнеописания Владыки Цонкапы заняло бы не менее года. Ниже следует лишь краткий его обзор, предназначенный для англоязычных читателей.

Цонкапа, которого тибетцы обычно называют Дже Ринпоче, родился в 1357 году, в год Петуха, в местности Цонка провинции Амдо восточного Тибета. Его отец, человек отважный, но скромный, энергичный, но упрямый и необщительный, был всецело поглощен мыслями об учении Будды и ежедневно читал «Произнесение имён Манджушри». Его мать, простодушная, необычайно добрая женщина, постоянно посторяла шестилоговую мантру Авалокитешвары – ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ. Из шести их сыновей Цонкапа был четвёртым. 
В одном из своих предыдущих воплощений, ещё во времена Будды Шакьямуни, Цонкапа, будучи маленьким мальчиком, поднес Будде чётки из прозрачного хрусталя и взамен получил от него раковину. После этого Будда подозвал к себе своего ученика Ананду и предсказал, что впоследствии этот мальчик вновь родится в Тибете, воздвигнет крупнейший монастырь между областями Дри и Ден, украсит короной статую Будды в Лхасе и внесёт основной вклад в распространение учения в Стране Снегов. На будущее Будда дал мальчику имя Сумати Кирти, или, по-тибетски, Лосанг Дракпа.
Все случилось именно так, как пророчествовал Будда. При строительстве монастыря Ганден во время раскопок была обнаружена раковина, которую Будда подарил мальчику, и, вплоть до 1959 года, она была выставлена на обозрение в Дрепунге, крупнейшем монастыре Тибета. Корона же до сих пор венчает голову статуи Будды в Лхасе.
Спустя более тысячелетия после ухода Будды Шакьямуни Лотосорождённый Гуру, Падмасамбхава, сделал новые пророчества, связанные с Дже Ринпоче. Он предсказал, что на востоке, возле китайских земель, появится полностью посвящённый монах по имени Лосанг Дракпа. По его словам, этого монаха будут считать проявлением величайшего из всех известных бодхисаттв, и он обретёт Тело Полного наслаждения  Будды.
В предшествующий его рождению год Обезьяны его будущим родителям снились необычные сны. Его отцу во сне явился монах, прибывший с Пяти горных вершин Китая (Утайшань) – места, имеющего особую связь с Манджушри. Монах попросил приютить его на девять месяцев, и отец, во сне, разместил его на это время в их алтарной комнате.
Его будущей матери приснилось, что она стоит в одном ряду с тысячей женщин в саду, куда в востока прибывает мальчик, одетый во всё белое и держащий в руках сосуд, а с запада – девочка в красном, держащая в правой руке перья павлина, а в левой – большое зеркало. Мальчик по очереди подходит к каждой из женщин, спрашивая девочку, подойдёт ли она для него. Девочка отвергает их всех до тех пор, пока мальчик не указывает на мать Цонкапы, и тогда говорит, что лучше её никого не найти. Тогда они омывают мать Цонкапы водой, которая смывает с неё все загрязнения, и на следующее утро, просыпаясь, она чувствует во всём теле необычайную лёгкость.
В первый лунный месяц Года Петуха родителям Дже Ринпоче вновь приснились поразительные сны. Его мать увидела во сне монахов со множеством различных ритуальных предметов, которые, подойдя к ней, сообщили, что намерены призвать статую Авалокитешвары. Когда статуя появилась, она была величиной с гору, но, по мере приближения к матери, становилась всё меньше, пока, наконец, не вошла в её тело через темя.
Отцу же Цонкапы приснилось, что Ваджрапани из своей небесной обители метнул  ваджру, которая вошла в тело его жены.
Перед самым рождением Цонкапы его матери во сне явилось множество монахов с подношениями. Она спрашивает, с какой целью они прибыли, и они отвечают, что хотят оказать знаки почтения и получить аудиенцию. В то же время появляется   мальчик из её предыдущего сна и указывает на её живот. С ключом в руке он входит в её лоно и открывает ларец, из которого выходит золотая статуя Авалокитешвары. Эта статуя покрыта пятнами, но тут же возникает девочка в красном и отирает её пером павлина. Этот сон означал, что Цонкапа будет проявлением как Авалокитешвары, так и Манджушри. В то же утро Цонкапа появился на свет, не причинив матери никакой боли. Во время его рождения в небе зажглась звезда, приносящая удачу. 
Все знамения явно свидетельствовали о рождении выдающейся личности. В этом отношении рождение Дже Ринпоче было сродни приходу в наш мир самого Будды.
Ещё до этих событий будущий великий наставник Цонкапы Чодже Дондуп Ринчен побывал в Лхасе и узнал, что по возвращении в Амдо у него появится ученик, который будет воплощением Манджушри. После рождения Цонкапы он отправил своего ближайшего ученика к его родителям с защитным шнурком, священными пилюлями и приветственным письмом.

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Савелов Александр (22.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

В трёхлетнем возрасте Цонкапа принял обеты мирянина от Четвёртого Кармапы Ролпей Дордже и получил имя Кунга Нингпо.
Родители Цонкапы пригласили Чодже Дондупа Ринчена в гости, и лама привёз с собой в дар его отцу лошадей, овец и множество ценностей. Когда лама испросил у отца разрешение взять с собой его сына, тот, обрадовавшись, что его ребёнок будет учиться у такого прославленного наставника, отдал малыша в его попечение. До того как стать монахом-послушником, Цонкапа получил множество тантрических посвящений и учений, включая посвящение в тантру Херуки, а также тайное имя Доньо (Тоньо?) Дордже. В семилетнем возрасте его мечта о принятии обетов послушника, наконец, сбылась, и он получил их от своего учителя. Именно тогда его нарекли именем Лосанг Дракпа, которое, спустя сорок лет, станет самым известным и спорным литературным псевдонимом в Центральном Тибете.
Цонкапа хранил свои обеты как зеницу ока и не смог бы их нарушить даже ценой собственной жизни. Перед принятием монашеского посвящения он совершил вхождение в мандалы Херуки, Хеваджры, Ямантаки и других божеств и, в возрасте всего семи лет, уже выполнял медитации самопосвящения Херуки. Обычно право на выполнения ритуала самопосвящения даётся только после проведения длительного затворничества по йогической практике того или иного божества.
Его прославленный учитель заботился о нём до тех пор, пока в возрасте шестнадцати лет он не отправился в Центральный Тибет. В главном храме Лхасы он молился перед статуей Будды Шакьямуни о том, чтобы освоить все этапы Сутры и Тантры и, благодаря этому, привести к созреванию и просветлению других учеников. 
Чодже Дондруп Ринчен дал Цонкапе поэтическое наставление, в котором призвал его вначале изучить и освоить «Украшение ясного постижения» (Абхисамая-аланкару), а после этого приступить к чтению четырёх остальных великих трактатов. Помимо этого, лама посоветовал ему всю жизнь регулярно выполнять практику нескольких медитативных божеств, делая им подношения, и не прерывать  с ними духовную связь. Так, Ямантака был ему необходим для продолжения практики; Ваджрапани -- для свободы от препятствий; Манджушри -- для развития мудрости и различающего осознавания; Амитаюс -- для долголетия; три Защитника Учения --- для обеспечения необходимых для практики условий; а Вайшравана, Шестирукий Махакала и Дхармараджа -- для защиты.
Когда он отправился в дорогу, наставник проводил его до самого Цонка Кханга, откуда Цонкапа продолжил путь в одиночестве. Некоторое время он шёл обратясь лицом назад и читая наизусть «Произнесение имён Манджушри». Дойдя до слов  «Тем, кто не возвращается в сансару, нет пути назад», он заплакал, осознав, что никогда больше не вернётся в Амдо.

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Осенью в год Быка (1357 г.), путешествуя вместе с Денма Ринчен-пэлом, Цонкапа прибыл в Дрикунг, до которого от Лхасы было пять дней пути, где познакомился с настоятелем монастыря школы Дрикунг Кагью по имени Ченга Чокьи Гьялпо. Во время его пребывания в монастыре этот великий лама, ставший его первым учителем после разлуки с основным наставником, обучал его различным темам, таким как альтруистический ум (бодхичитта) и Пять разделов Великой печати (махамудра). Там он встретил и выдающегося врачевателя Кончога Гьяба, который обучил его основным медицинским трактатам. Уже к семнадцати годам он стал превосходным врачом. Так его слава росла ещё в ранние годы ученичества.
Из Дрикунга Цонкапа отправился в монастырь Чодра Ченпо Дэвачен в Ньетанге, где учился под руководством Таши Сенге и Денсапы Геконга. Кроме того, Йонтен Гьяцо обучил его способу чтения великих трактатов и постоянно помогал в освоении «Украшения ясного постижения». За восемнадцать дней он выучил наизусть и усвоил как коренной текст, так и все комментарии к нему, и вскоре стал знатоком всех трудов Будды Майтрейи. Затем он полностью постиг смысл Совершенства мудрости (Праджняпарамиты), невероятно быстро и без особых усилий. Его учителя, а также ученики, с которыми он вёл диспуты, были поражены его знаниями, и, по прошествии двухлетнего изучения Совершенства мудрости, на девятнадцатом году жизни, он был признан великим учёным.
В тот год Дже Ринпоче участвовал в дебатах в двух крупнейших монастырях Тибета того времени – Чодра Ченпо Дэвачен и Самье. Он объездил все области центральной провинции Тибета У-Цанг, где уже снискал большую известность.  Вначале он посетил великий монастырь в Жалу, где известный переводчик Кхенчен Ринчен Намгьял, непосредственный ученик основателя монастыря, дал ему посвящение в тантру Херуки. Оттуда он направился в Сакья, центр сакьяпинской традиции, с целью продолжить диспуты об основных трактатах и тем самым углубить своё понимание этих трудов. Однако по прибытии, узнав, что большинство монахов Сакья дебатирует на отдалённом [горном] перевале Карпу, он вместо этого направился в Жалу  и познакомился с великим ламой Демчогом Майтри, у которого получил посвящение в тантру Тринадцати Божеств Ямантаки. Позже он вновь наведался в Сакья, но, так как дебатирующие монахи ещё не вернулись туда, пошёл в Сазанг, где великий Сазанг Пандит Матт дал ему множество наставлений. Вернувшись в Сакья в третий раз, он, наконец, получил возможность сдать необходимые экзамены по Совершенству мудрости.
После этого он продолжил путешествие по другим монастырям У-Цанга, всё больше участвуя в диспутах. Сохранилось много историй о чудесных явлениях, увиденных очевидцами тех событий, а также о всё возрастающих великих свершениях и прозрениях Цонкапы.

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Цонкапа продолжал диспуты по многим другим необходимым для освоения философским темам и пяти основным трактатам в различных монастырях. Испытывая глубокое почтение к Ньяпону Кунге-пэлу, давшему ему множество учений, он отправился к нему и попросил наставления о Совершенстве мудрости, но учитель был нездоров и направил его к своему ученику, досточтимому Рендаве. Свойственный Рендаве стиль преподавания «Сокровищницы знания» (Абхидхармакоша) и комментария к  этому труду вызвал у Дже Ринпоче глубочайшее восхищение. Он задал ему множество каверзных вопросов по многим темам к вящему удивлению его учителя, который подчас не мог сразу на них ответить. Духовные достоинства этого наставника были неисчислимы, и впоследствии Цонкапа стал считать его своим основным учителем. Они стали так близки, что менялись ролями учителя-ученика по отношению друг к другу. Цонкапа также получил от Рендавы наставления по философии Срединного пути (Мадхьямика). 
Цонкапа сочинил хвалу Рендаве, которую часто повторял:

«Манджушри, Владыка совершенной мудрости,
Авалокитешвара, Великая сокровищница безобъектного сострадания,
О Рендава Жонну Лодро, Украшение в короне мудрецов Тибета,
У ног твоих молю: даруй защиту мне,
Мотыльку, стремящемуся к освобождению».

Рендава возразил, что Цонкапа более достоин этой хвалы, чем он сам, и слегка переделал её строки. Теперь она считается мантрой Цонкапы:

«Авалокитешвара, Великая сокровищница безобъектного сострадания,
Манджушри, Владыка совершенной мудрости,
Ваджрапани, Победитель всех полчищ демонов,
О Дже Цонкапа, Лосанг Дракпа, 
Украшение в короне мудрецов Страны Снегов,
Припадая к твоим стопам, к тебе обращаюсь!»

Осенью и зимой того же года он получил множество комментариев к «Вхождению в срединность»  Чандракирти, который также написал автокомментарий к своему труду . Затем он вернулся в У-Цанг, узнав, что великий переводчик и метафизик Джангчуб Цемо собирается дать в Лхасе учения по пяти великим трактатам.
Прибыв в Лхасу, Цонкапа сразу же направился к нему и попросил о наставлениях. Однако тот пожилой лама из-за слабого здоровья намеревался вскоре перебраться в местечко в югу от Лхасы. Цонкапу не удовлетворили полученные им краткие наставления, и он вернулся в Ньетанг, где стал учеником великого знатока Винаи, свода правил монашеской дисциплины, настоятеля Каживы Лосала, под руководством которого изучил коренные тексты Винаи и Абидхармакоши («Сокровищницы знания»), а также множество комментариев к ним. Ко времени отбытия из того места он глубиной своего понимания превзошёл самого учителя. Он выучил наизусть комментарий к обширному коренному тексту Винаи, ежедневно заучивая по семнадцать тибетских ксилографов, то есть, по тридцать четыре страницы.

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Декламируя молитвы вместе с другими монахами, он без усилий обрёл полное  однонаправленное сосредоточение на природе всех вещей, однако был по-прежнему неудовлетворён достигнутым и продолжал свои поиски учителей и учений. Подобная добродетель не может не вызвать у нас вдохновение, учитывая, к примеру, что он знал наизусть свыше двадцати тысяч строф обширной сутры Праджняпарамиты.
Зимой того года его стали беспокоить боли в спине, и он решил было вернуться к Рендаве в У-Цанг, но суровые холода вынудили его остаться в Ньетанге, где он дал свои первые учения. Учёные попросили его изложить Абхидхарму, или метафизику, в частности, истолковать труд Асанги «Свод знания», посвящённый Абхидхарме Махаяны. Он также был намерен повторно изучить «Абхидхармакошу» Васубандху – свод хинаянской Абхидхармы. Цонкапа приступил к изучению высших воззрений, и, хотя это было его первое знакомство с данным трудом [Асанги?], освоил его в совершенстве после одного лишь прочтения и дал по нему превосходные учения.
Оттуда он отправился к Рендаве, находившемуся в Сакья, и в течение одиннадцати месяцев (изучал под его рук-вом?) преподавал там «Свод знания».
В то же время он сам получил наставления по «Толкованию ‘Свода достоверного познания’» Дхармакирти, а также по различным трудам, таким как «Вхождение в срединность», и передачу «Сутры о дисциплине».
Находясь в Сакья, он также получил разъяснения по «Коренной тантре Хеваджры» от Дордже Ринчена. Этот же лама подсказал ему способ излечения от болей в спине.
После этого он вместе с наставником Рендавой перебрался в северный Тибет и провёл весну и лето в монастыре Чодей. Там Рендава написал комментарий к  «Своду знания», который позже передал Цонкапе по его просьбе. 
К тому времени в Лхасу стали прибывать многие его земляки из Цонка с подарками от его теперь уже разбогатевшей семьи и множеством писем от родственников и друзей, умолявших его вернуться домой. Прочтя их по возвращении в Лхасу, Цонкапа решил было вернуться на родину, но потом передумал: из-за этого прервётся его обучение, и он потерпит неудачу в своём стремлении помогать живым существам. Он остался и написал матери письмо, приложив к нему автопортрет, который заговорил с матерью, когда она его развернула. С самого детства он испытывал сильное чувство отречения, и впоследствии даже отверг приглашение китайского императора занять пост его придворного учителя.
На несколько месяцев Цонкапа удалился в затворничество, и между сеансами созерцания изучал «Толкование ‘Свода достоверного познания’». Читая вторую из четырёх глав этого сочинения, он постиг его глубину и почувствовал величайшее благоговение перед Дхармакирти; его вера в Будду и его учения стала ещё глубже. 
Затем он вернулся в Цанг для участия в диспутах и посетил Нартанг, где хранились тибетские деревянные ксилографы слов Будды (Кангьюр) и их толкований (Тенгьюр).  Там он познакомился с великим переводчиком Донзангом, автором критической рецензии на «Толкование ‘Свода достоверного познания’», которую он разъяснил Цонкапе. Они также дебатировали о двух разделах Абхидхармы и о Винае. 
Он получил учения о специфике поэтического творчества от переводчка Намка Зангпо, и затем вернулся к Рендаве за дальнешим разъяснением пяти основных трактатов: философии Мадхьямики, логики, Абхидхармы, Праджняпарамиты и Винаи.  Особенно он сосредоточился на «Вхождении в срединность» и получил наставления о «Шести сочинениях по логике» Нагарджуны от настоятеля Нартанга. 
Отточив свои навыки в диалектике, он вместе с Рендавой вернулся в Сакья, где держал экзамены по четырём из пяти основных трактатов, исключив из дебатов ранее освоенную им тему «Совершенства мудрости». Во время диспутов между оппонентами нередко разгораются страсти, он же неизменно сохранял самообладание и вёл полемику с изумительным мастерством. 
Цонкапа жил как аскет, пренебрегая удобствами и достатком. Перед встречей с ним людей охватывал сильнейший трепет, но в его присутствии они чувствовали радость и покой. Он относился с равным уважением к каждому просителю. Многие его ученики достигли просветления за одну жизнь.

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

К тому времени все уже поняли, что Цонкапа – исключительная личность, воплотившаяся осознанно ради помощи живым существам. Его глубоко почитали  за безупречную нравственость, и в У-Цанге у него было неисчислимое множество последователей. Нет точных данных о том, когда он принял обеты полностью посвящённого монаха, или бхикшу, поскольку общепринятая версия, что это произошло, когда ему исполнился двадцать один год, не получила фактических подтверждений. Тем не менее, известно, что церемонию его монашеского посвящения, состоявшуюся в монастыре непосредственно к югу от Лхасы, возглавляли настоятель Цультрим Ринчен и группа монахов-бхикшу. Она была проведена по хинаянской традиции, требующей присутствия десяти бхикшу и настоятетеля в том случае, когда проводится в так называемом «центральном районе», то есть там, где учения Будды наиболее процветают. Если подобный ритуал проводится в другом месте, то в нём должны участвовать, по крайней мере, пять бхикшу и один настоятель. В любом случае необходимо присутствие двоих старейшин. Один из них должен прочесть отрывок из «Сутры о нравственной дисциплине» (Винайи), а другой задаёт кандидату в бхикшу ряд вопросов, чтобы определить, сможет ли он вести монашеский образ жизни, или нет.
Приняв монашество, он вернулся к великому ламе в центр Дрикунг Кагью, и во время их продолжительных бесед пожилой учитель не смог сдержать слёз, жалея о том, что в молодости не смог заниматься практикой столь же усердно. Позже он сказал своим ученикам, что им, как и ему самому, всего лишь посчастливилось обрести благоприятное рождение, в то время как Цонкапа ещё в юности достиг многих духовных свершений. Он прослушал от этого ламы множество наставлений о тантре, Шести йогам Наропы, сочинениям Дже Пагмо Друпы (одного из основных учеников Гампопы), а также учениям основателя монастыря.       
К тому времени Цонкапа также получил от наставника традиции Дрикунг Кагью все учения, которые Марпа передал двум из своих четырёх духовных сыновей – Миларепе и Нгогчу Дордже. Его двумя другими духовными сыновьями были Мето Ченпо и Цультрим Дордже Ванг. Помимо этого, Цонкапа постоянно совешенствовался в добродетели и читал все доступные религиозные труды и их толкования. 
В возрасте тридцати двух лет он отправился в Це Гунтанг, где приступил к работе над комментарием к «Сутре совершенства мудрости». Он синтезировал все индийские толкования «Украшения ясного постижения» (их общее число составляет двадцать одно произведение), так как сам труд Майтреи представляет собой толкование «Сутры совершенства мудрости», и назвал своё сочинение «Легше Сертенг» («Золотое ожерелье прекрасных изречений»). Переводчик Тагцанг, который ранее оспаривал многие воззрения Цонкапы, был изумлён этим толкованием и посвятил ему и его автору обширную хвалу. В ней он пишет: «С восходом солнца твоей мудрости исчезает цветок моего высокомерия». 
Цонкапа и его основные ученики отправились в Лхасу, где возле статуи Авалокитешвары удалились в затворничество, полностью отказавшись от пищи. Однажды вечером он попросил одного из учеников, который выполнял обязанности его писца, запомнить, что ему приснится в ту ночь. Помощник увидел во сне две раковины в небе, которые затем опустились к нему на колени и слились в одну. Он подул в эту раковину, и её глубокий звук разнёсся во все стороны света. Этот сон означал, что учение Цонкапы будет всё больше процветать. 
После этого затворничества однажды он вновь посетил Ньетанг, где дал множество учений о Срединном пути и другим основным трактатам. Решив, что ему нужно изучить «Цикл Калачакры», он получил множество важнейших наставлений по этой тантре от Тхубтена Еше Гьялцена, жившего неподалёку от Лхасы. Этот же наставник преподал ему ценные учения по астрологии и искусству построения мандалы. 
К тому времени он уже сам начал передавать тантрические посвящения и учения, связанные с подобными практиками; в особенности, разрешение на практику  Сарасвати, богини мудрости, которую некоторые считали его особой покровительницей. Благодаря его наставлениям многие ученики пришли к  созреванию и освобождению.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

В Мёнкар Таши Донге к югу от Лхасы он дал учения о житиях великих святых древности. Тогда же Дже Цонкапу попросили проповедовать в стиле традиции геше Шатонпы и других наставников, которые за период учения разъясняли целых одиннадцать томов коренных текстов. Он согласился и, чтобы подготовиться, ушёл в затворничество на двадцать дней. Он намеревался начать учение в первый день тибетского лунного месяца, но, из-за большого количества желающих его услышать, отложил его до четвёртого дня, чтобы у людей было время на  прибытие. В этот промежуток он немного учил традиции Марпы и Миларепы, а позже в течение трёх месяцев дал комментари не на одиннадцать, а на целых семнадцать коренных текстов. Каждый день учения был поделён на пятнадцать сеансов между рассветом и закатом, в течение которых давались наставления по следующим трудам: «Толкование ‘Свода достоверного познания’», «Украшение ясного постижения», «Сокровищница знания», «Свод знания», «Сутра о дисциплине», четыре поздние произведения Майтрейи, пять сочинений Нагарджуны, «Вхождение в срединность», «Четыре сотни строф» Арьядевы, и «Вступление на путь деяний бодхисаттвы» Шантидевы.
Обо всех этих сочинениях и комментариях к ним он учил по памяти, излагая и скрупулёзно объясняя содержащиеся в них глубокие логические тезисы. Вместе с тем, он не прерывал свои собственные ежедневные духовные практики. Так, к примеру, он ежедневно выполнял множество ритуалов самопосвящения в мандалы Ямантаки и других божеств.
Оттуда он направил свой путь на юг, и там ушёл в строжайшее затворничество по практике Херуки, где каждый вечер выполнял ритуал самопосвящения. В традиции Кагью уделяется особое внимание Шести йогам Наропы и Шести учениям Нигумы, связанным с техниками дыхания и медитацией на порождение внутреннего жара. Практикуя с невероятным усердием, ежедневно выполняя по восемьсот циклов созерцания внутреннего жара, он развил обе способности .    
Лето того года он провёл со своим сакьясским учителем Рендавой. Он жили вместе и дали друг другу множество посвящений, расположившись на холме, где позже был построен знаменитый дворец Потала. Затем Рендава вернулся в Цанг, а Цонкапа вновь отправился в Кьомо Лунг, где учил «Циклу Калачакры», «Украшению ясного постижения» и «Вхождению в срединность».
Он принял решение сосредоточиться на изучении четырёх классов тантр и вновь приступил к поискам учителя, хотя сам передавал тантрические посвящения с семилетнего возраста. Выехав в Цанг для обсуждения своих планов с Рендавой, по пути он получил множество посвящений от Драгпа Шеньена Ринпоче, настоятеля монастыря Ронгруб Чолунг. Тот Ринпоче даровал ему часть обычных для низших классов тантр посвящений и полномочий. Ранее два ученика Цонкапы прослушали множество учений у ламы Умапы Паво Дордже, и теперь он, через этих учеников, попросил Цонкапу дать ему посвящение Сарасвати. В юности, когда этот лама был пастухом в восточном Тибете, ему в видениях являлся Чёрный Манджушри. Цонкапа было попросил у него учение по Манджушри Дхармачакре, но не смог получить его в то время, так как спешил увидеться с Рендавой. 
Однажды Цонкапе приснился Чокьи-пэл. Во сне он спросил ламу, сколько раз тот прослушал учение по Калачакре от Будона Ринпоче. Лама ответил, что получил это учение семнадцать раз, что заставило Цонкапу принять решение о личной встрече с с Чокьи-пэлом. В то время живая традиция Калачакры была под угрозой уничтожения.

----------

Ometoff (17.07.2016), Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Он прибыл в Тагтен, где вместе с Рендавой и двумя другими наставниками – Драгпа Гьялценом и Чодже Кьябчогом – много проповедовал. Рендава дал ему наставления по тантре Гухьясамаджи, называемой «царь тантр», и затем  посоветовал сосредоточиться на учениях «Трёх корзин» (Трипитака) – Сутрах, Абхидхарме и Винае.  
Он вернулся к ламе Упаме Паво Дордже с целью получить учение по Манджушри Дхармачакре и толкование «Руководства к срединному пути». После того, из-за происходящих в том регионе военных действий, он интенсивно занимался созерцанием в пещере. Затем он отправился на встречу с Ньенто, учёным и практиком Калачакры, который также был учеником Будона Ринпоче. По прибытии он узнал, что этот великий наставник уже завершил учение по первой главе Калачакра-тантры. Цонкапа приветствовал его жёлтым ритуальным шарфом, цвет которого символизирует осуществление йог стадии завершения, а на следующий день поднёс шелка синего и зелёного цветов, которые считаются благоприятными для йог стадии порождения. В ходе последующих бесед наставник предрёк, что способности Цонкапы позволят ему осуществить стадию завершения в этой практике, и затем передал ему учения внешней, внутренней и тайной Калачакры.
Во время этих учений однажды ночью Цонкапе приснился нингмапинский лама  Кьюнгпо Лхепа, восседающий на огромном троне, с короной на голове и ваджрой и колокольчиком в руках. Он повторял слово «кармаваджра» -- санскритский эквивалент тайного имени Цонкапы. Обрадовавшись, Дже Ринпоче решил отправиться в Жалу, где жил этот лама. Позже ему приснился тот же лама, в сердце которого располагалось множество кругов из мантрических слогов. Образ был настолько ярким, что Цонкапа мог прочесть все эти мантры по отдельности. Когда он прибыл в Жалу, чтобы встретиться с ламой, тот оказался в точности таким же, как в его соновидениях.
От этого учителя Дже Ринпоче получил полный набор посвящений, связанных с тремя низшими классами тантр. Позже, в знак своей преданности духовному наставнику, он украсил стены храма, где состоялись эти посвящения, золотыми пластинами. Там же он получил от этого ламы учения по Херука-тантре в соответствии с тремя традициями махасиддхов Луипады, Гхантапады и Кришнапады.
Не только ученик должен иметь нерушимую преданность духовному наставнику, как продемонстрировал Цонкапа своими действиями, но и у наставника, в свою очередь, должно быть желание влить в подобный восприимчивый сосуд всю полноту знаний. После каждого посвящения, ради передачи практического осуществления на уровне сознания, этот лама неизменно уточнял, что получил эти знания от такого-то наставника, который имел полное желание дать ему эти наставления.

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

В год Обезьяны Цонкапа и лама Умапа Паво Дордже отправились в Лхасу, чтобы посетить Гава Донг, резиденцию второго государственного оракула, расположенную примерно в трёх милях от Лхасы. В главном храме Лхасе они совершили поклоны перед большой статуей Будды Шакьямуни, созданной ещё при жизни Будды и лично им освящённой.
Эта святыню в VII веке привезла в Тибет из Китая первая супруга царя Сронгцена Гампо. Помолившись перед статуей, они вернулись в Гава Донг, где ушли в уединение для усердной практики. 
Во время уединения Цонкапа получил множество тантрических линий передачи, в том числе особые учения Манджушри Дхармачакры. В видениях ему являлся Манджушри Арапаца, наиболее известный из пяти аспектов Манджушри, но он не рассказывал о них никому, кроме Кхедруба Ринпоче, который был одним из его основных учеников и, после кончины Дже Ринпоче, стал его биографом. С тех пор Манджушри и Цонкапу связывали отношения учителя и ученика, и Дже Ринпоче имел возможность задавать бодхисаттве Манджушри вопросы на любую интересующую его тему. 
После окончания этого затворничества к нему стали приходить тысячи людей с просьбами об учениях. Манджушри посоветовал ему удалиться в новое строгое затворничество, но лама Умапа счёл, что, если он начнёт проповедовать, это принесёт бòльшую пользу живым существам. Поэтому, невзирая на призывы Манджушри, он некоторое время учил из уважения к своему гуру. Однако в глубине души он знал, что должен постичь смысл глубинного воззрения Нагарджуны, и священные тексты и учителя не помогут ему этого добиться. Ему была необходима интенсивная медитация и, после непродолжительных проповедей, он объявил, что вскоре вновь удалится в затворничество. Лама Умапа решил отправиться в восточный Тибет, и Цонкапа проводил его до Лхасы, где они остановились в крошечной келье на верхнем этаже главного храма и проводили время в длительных беседах. 
Затем Цонкапа вернулся в Кьомом Лунг и давал учения до наступления зимы. После этого он направился в Волка Чолунг, местечко в нескольких днях пути к югу от Лхасы, чтобы приступить к созерцанию. Находясь в лхасском храме, он спросил Манджушри, сколько учеников ему взять с собой в затворничество. Ответ был «восемь», и он выбрал четырёх из центрального Тибета, и четырёх других из двух восточных провинций. 
Им предстояло находиться в затворничестве четыре года. Во время его первого периода учитель и ученики выполняли интенсивные практики, связанные с накоплением благих заслуг и очищением омрачений, чтобы показать, насколько необходимы в самом начале подобные предварительные процедуры. Дже Ринпоче лично совершил три с половиной миллиона полных простираний и миллион восемьсот тысяч подношений мандалы. На каменном полу храма остался отпечаток его распластавшегося в поклоне тела, а, когда он завершил подношения мандалы, его предплечье превратилось в кровоточащую рану.
Выполняя простирания, девять отшельников произносили имена Тридцати пяти Будд покаяния, которые перечисляются в «Сутре трёх груд учения» (?), и в результате лицезрели Майтрейю, источающего золотистый свет. После этого им в видении явился Будда Медицины, Бхайшаджьягуру, и к тому времени их прозрения и духовные качества необычайно возросли. Выполнив множество самопосвящений в мандалу Ямантаки Тринадцати божеств, они лицезрели Нагешвараджу, Царя Нагов, который входит в число Тридцати пяти Будд покаяния. Позже Цонкапа подробно описал эти видения в одном из своих комментариев.
Первый месяц по тибетскому лунному календарю называется «месяц чудес», потому что с первого по пятнадцатый его дни Будда одержал победу над шестью небуддийскими философами в ходе состязания в чудесах. Закончив затворничество, в день Нового года они посетили храм в Дзингджи Линге, где находилась статуя Майтрейи. Они нашли её в очень запущенном состоянии, и Цонкапа заплакал, увидев, что она вся в трещинах и птичьем помёте. Чтобы привести её в порядок, они продали всё своё имущество, кроме монашеских одежд. Однако, поскольку собранных средств оказалось недостаточно для основательного ремонта, они сделали подношения божеству богаства Вайшраване, и зажгли светильник на масле, которое им дал проходящий монах. Их труд благословил сам Манджушри, и в результате к ним пришло много мирян, поднося деньги и предлагая рабочую силу. Все, кто участвовал в реставрации, ежедневно принимали обеты Махаяны и старались во время работы читать только молитвы, избегая пустой болтовни. Реставрация статуи Майтрейи стала первым из четырёх великих деяний Цонкапы.
Вскоре после этого Цонкапа записал две молитвы, которые сочинил и передал ему Манджушри: хвалу Майтрейе и молитву о рождении в чистой земле Сукхавати (1). 
Затем Цонкапа и его восемь учеников направились в местечко Ньелло Ро к югу от Лхасы, где пять месяцев занимались созерцанием в горах. Там они обрели множество прозрений, и Цонкапа дал большое количество учений по таким темам как Виная (Дисциплина). Им в видении явился Манджушри, окружённый не только бодхисаттвами, но и такими махасиддхами, как Наропа и Тилопа, и такими великими учёными, как Нагарджуна и Асанга. Цонкапа не придавал особого значения подобным духовным переживаниям и не упоминал о них. Манджушри предсказал, что, следуя учениям этих бодхисаттв, Цонкапа сможет принести безмерное благо живым существам. Манджушри также явился Цонкапе в облике Ямантаки, после чего вновь преобразился в юного Манджушри; приставив рукоять своего меча к своему сердцу, он направил его остриё в сердце Цонкапы, и по лезвию заструился  поток нектара, наполнивший его неописуемым блаженством. 
Лама-нингмапинец Лходраг Кхечен Намка Гьялцен пригласил Цонкапу в свою резиденцию в монастыре Лходраг Драво, чтобы ответить на ряд его вопросов. При встрече лама увидел Цонкапу в облике Манджушри, а Цонкапа увидел его как Ваджрапани. Когда Кхечену исполнилось семьдесят лет, ему в видении явилась  богиня белого цвета, сказавшая, что однажды он встретит человека, нераздельного с Манджушри и тесно связанного с Сарасвати. Богиня также сообщила ламе, что на протяжении пятнадцати прошлых рождений между ним и Дже Цонкапой существует кармическая связь. В тот вечер Цонкапа попросил Кхечена дать ему учение по гуру-йоге и во время наставлений лицезрел Ваджрапани (2).
Устные наставления исходящей от Атиши традиции Кадам перешли к его основному ученику, мирянину Дромтонпе. Он, в свою очередь, основал три различных линии передачи этой традиции. Линия писаний Кадампы перешла к Потове; в ней подчёркивалась необходимость полного постижения смысла всех до единого слов Будды, до последней буквы. Линия Ламрим Кадампы, переданная Гампопе, основана на труде Атиши «Светоч на пути к просветлению». Линия практических наставлений, переданная геше Ченнгаве, ученику геше Шаравы, связана с передачей устных наставлений, особенно тех, что Атиша получил от гуру Суварнадвипы. В неё также вошла традиция «Вступления на путь деяний бодхисаттвы» Шантидевы, для получения которой Атиша ездил на остров возле Явы.

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Этот нингмапинский учитель передал Цонкапе только последние две линии, так как первую Дже Ринпоче ранее получил от другого наставника. После того как Кхечену во сне пришло указание, что он должен получить от Манджушри учения по «Своду практик» Шантидевы, он попросил Цонкапу б этом учении. Во время проповедования он видел, что на голове Цонкапы пребывает Будда Майтрейя, на его правом плече -- Белый Манджушри, на левом – Сарасвати, а вокруг находится множество защитников Дхармы. Цонкапа и Кхечен взаимно учили друг друга, и вскоре этот принцип двусторонней связи «учитель-ученик» стал характерен для взаимоотношений Цонкапы с его различными духовными наставниками. 
В то время Цонкапа раздумывал, не посетить ли ему Индию, чтобы встретиться с Нагабодхи и великим махасиддхой Майтрипой. Он жаждал более подробных разъяснений возрения Срединного пути, а также тантрических учений об иллюзорном теле, которое является одним из высших этапов на пути тантры. В ту ночь он решил проверить свои сны и увидел себя и своих учеников в монашеских  одеждах сидящими на Пике Коршуна в Раджгрихе, где Будда преподал «Сутру совершенства мудрости». Цонкапа обсудил свои планы с Кхеченом Намка Гьялценом, и лама обещал посоветоваться с Ваджрапани. В ответ на его вопрос Ваджрапани сказал, что, если Цонкапа отправится в Индию, он прославится и, вероятно, станет настоятелем одного из индийских монастырей, но ему лучше остаться в Тибете, где он принесёт бòльшую пользу как живым существам в целом, так и своим непосредственным ученикам, среди которых уже были достигшие махаянского пути подготовки. Кроме того, для некоторых тибетцев индийская жара могла оказаться невыносимой. Нынешний младший наставник Его Святейшества Далай-ламы Кьябдже Триджанг Дорже Чанг сказал, что мы должны быть благодарны этому ламе-нингмапинцу за такие труды Цонкапы, как «Большое руководство к этапам пути просветления» (Ламрим ченмо); иначе Цонкапа, скорее всего, отправился бы в Индию и был бы навсегда потерян для Тибета. 
Цонкапа полгода прожил в Ньяне, изучая сочинение геше Дринлея «Большое руководство к этапам учений», относящееся к категории произведений об этапах пути (ламрим). Несмотря на расхожее мнение о том, что данный жанр религиозной литературы был создан Дже Ринпоче либо Атишей, в действительности ему положил начало сам Будда. Этот труд подарил Цонкапе бесчисленные прозрения, и в знак почтения к нему он зажигал благовония. Помимо этого, в Ньяне он дал различные другие учения.
К тому времени Цонкапа полностью постиг все пять путей и чувствовал необходимость составить практическое руководство для блага всех будущих практиков. Он планировал написать его в соответствии с трудами Нагарджуны и Асанги, взяв за основу пути гуру-йогу и продвигаясь вверх, к медитативной безмятежности и проникновению в суть вещей – самому сердцу всей медитации. Он также задумал сочинить подобное поэтапное руководство к тантре. В основу первого проекта легло произведение «Светоч на пути к просветлению».
Из Ньяна Цонкапа вместе с тридцатью спутниками отправился в паломничество в Цари, священное место Херуки. Эту святыню принято посещать только раз в двенадцать лет, в Год Обезьяны. Она находится в далёкой от цивилизации местности, населённой дикарями. Там Цонкапа лицезрел Майтрейю, который сказал ему, что в своих проповедях учения он подобен Будде Шакьямуни. Пещера, в которой ему явилось это видение, сохранилась и поныне.
После этого Цонкапа уединился для практики Калачакра-тантры, в которую входит «шестичастная йога». К нему снова явился в видении Калачакра, предрёкший, что он станет вторым Дхармараджей Чандрабхадрой, знаменитым царём, получившим систему Калачакры от Ваджрадхары – проявления Будды, в котором он проповедовал высшие тантрические учения.
Цонкапа дал множество монашеских посвящений и учений по Винае; в этом отношении он строго соблюдал все обеты и не нарушал даже мелких правил монашеской дисциплины. 
Явившаяся ему Сарасвати предупредила, что он проживёт только до пятидесяти семи лет, и до этого должен успеть принести как можно больше блага учениям и живым существам. После этого он начал молиться восьмирукой богине Ушнишавиджайе – одному из трёх божеств долголетия. Его ученик Токден Джампей Гьяцо спросил у Манджушри, возможно ли продлить жизнь Цонкапы, и получил утвердительный ответ.
Манджушри сказал Цонкапе в видении, что ему более нет нужды просить советов относительно правильного воззрения о пустоте, поскольку он уже глубоко освоил эту тему. Он посоветовал Цонкапе учить в соответствии с постулатами Нагарджуны и Атиши. На лето Цонкапа отправился в местечко к югу от Лхасы, где встретил Гьялцаба Дхарма Ринчена, великого учёного и знатока философских диспутов традиции Сакья. Гьялцаб впервые увидел Цонкапу, когда тот давал учение, и, захотев вступить с ним  диспут, дерзнул даже залезть на трон Цонкапы. Однако во время учения он получил столь безупречные ответы на все свои вопросы, что осознал свою ошибку, слез с трона, совершил перед ним три поклона и смиренно сел вместе с остальными слушателями. Позже Гьялцаб Дже стал широко известен как один из основных учеников Цонкапы.
Затем Цонкапа вернулся в Волка Чолунг, место его четырёхлетнего затворничества, на этот раз для того, чтобы удалиться в строгое годичное уединение для более углублённого изучения философских течений Мадхьямики. В этот период его посетило видение Нагарджуны и его пяти основных учеников, называемое «Святой отец и сыновья». Буддапалита, один из духовных сыновей Нагарджуны и автор знаменитого комментария, названного его именем, возложил свою книгу на голову Цонкапы, чтобы дать ему вдохновение и благословения. «Буддапалита» («Опора Будды») считается лучшим толкованием «Коренных строф о срединности» Нагарджуны. На следующий день, вникая в смысл строф восемнадцатой главы комментария, Цонкапа обрёл полное неумозрительное познание пустоты. Вслед за этим он написал хвалу Будде, прославляя его учение о взаимозависимом происхождении всех явлений. В этом произведении, широко известном как «Сущность изящных изречений», а также «Хвала взаимозависимости» (3) он признаётся, что не может сдержать слёз, думая о доброте Будды, когда тот проповедовал учение о «Совершенстве мудрости» на Пике Коршуна (4). 
После усердной практики, многих затворничеств и длительного созерцания  Цонкапе являлись в видениях многие божества. Он также постоянно обращался к Манджушри за советом относительно места своего проживания и предметов изучения. 
Прибыв в Волку, он всю зиму и весну учил монахов о великой значимости альтруистического ума (бодхичитты) и глубинного воззрения о пустоте. Он принял приглашение провести традиционное летнее затворничество сезона дождей в местечке к югу от Лхасы, после чего прибыл в Лхасу и остановился на горе Потала, где дал множество нставлений. После этого он направился в Гава Донг. 
Основными требованиями в практике тантры являются нерушимая преданность духовному наставнику и безупречная нравственность, особенно необходимая для соблюдения тантрических обетов, которые легко нарушить. Цонкапа дал учения по труду «Пятьдесят строф об Учителе», написанному Ашвагхошей, который вначале не был буддистом, но изменил свою веру, потерпев поражение в диспуте с Арьядевой. Впоследствии он стал известен как Ачарья Вира, или Арьяшура. Цонкапа также проповедовал учения о сочинении, посвящённом коренным тантрическим обетам, и «Уровни бодхисаттв» Асанги; помимо этого, он написал комментарии к этим трудам.
Рендава до той поры жил в Цанге, но теперь приехал в Гава Донг, чтобы увидеться с Цонкапой. Там они дали друг другу множество учений, и Цонкапа, верный своей практике гуру-йоги, сделал Рендаве множество подношений.

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Они решили уединиться в Ретинге, монастыре, основанном Дронтомпой. Ранее там жили великие геше Кадампы, и в этом монастыре было положено начало особой традиции коллективных затворничеств. Поэтому оба сочли его идеальным местом для подобных занятий. 
Ретинг, окружённый живописными зарослями можжевельника, находился в трёх днях пути верхом на лошади к северу от Лхасы. Именно там Цонкапа написал «Большое руководство к этапам пути», а также множество комментариев. Цонкапа работал, расположившись на большом утёсе в форме льва, нависавшим над самым монастырём, и повесив перед собой тханку с изображением Атиши, которая всё ещё хранилась в монастыре в 1959 году. Первым делом он обратился с молитвой к Атише, после чего лицезрел учителей всех линий преемственности, начиная с Будды до его собственных наставников. Это видение не покидало Цонкапу в течение месяца, что дало ему возможность задать им много вопросов. Наконец, все линии преественности растворились в Атише, Дромтонпе, геше Потове и геше Шараве. Таким образом, Цонкапа мог иметь длительные беседы с этими великими ламами. Наконец, последние три наставника растворились в Атише, который благословил Цонкапу, возложив руку ему на голову. 
После этого видения Дже Ринпоче завершил работу над основной частью «Большого руководства», но, когда он дошёл до раздела о проникновении в суть вещей (5), его охватили сомнения. Он опасался, что в будущем люди не смогут понять подобные учения. Однако тогда же ему явился Манджушри и призвал его довести этот труд до конца, а также написать краткое и среднее руководства к этапам пути  просветления для тех, чьи наклонности не соответствуют стилю изложения учения в «Большом руководстве». Восемь великих Защитников учения также попросили его продолжить этот труд, и только из-за скромности он не упомянул эти великие имена в колофоне (выходных данных книги), где принято перечислять всех просителей учения. Он ограничился лишь именем одного из своих учеников
Тем временем, Рендава проповедовал учения по некоторым тантрическим сочинениям Нагаджуны. Цонкапа, в свою очередь, дал много учений, посвящённых труду Асанги «Уровни шравак», в который входит раздел о безмяжности ума, и в это время многие практики, жившие в окрестных горах, обрели самадхи. Рендава и Цонкапа также разъяснили вопросы, связанные с определёнными тантрическими практиками.
Великий лама Джамкава пригласил их пожить в основном монастыре Дрикунг Кагью. Они отправились туда весной, когда великий переводчик Кьябчог Палсанг находился там в своей резиденции. К тому времени Цонкапе было около сорока лет. В этом монастыре он получил учение по Шести йогам Наропы согласно традиции Кагью и особые устные наставления по Махамудре. 
Наставник Йонтен Гьяцо пригласил Цонкапу, Рендаву и Кьябчога Палсанга в Намце Денг, монастырь, в котором обучалось около шестисот монахов. Его хозяин выступил в качестве их благодетеля, и они уединились там на период сезона дождей. Цонкапа дал подробное учение по Винае с такой изумительной ясностью, что оно считается вторым из его четырёх великих деяний. Он также учил «Прамане» и «Срединному пути».
После окончания затворничества Рендава отбыл в Цанг, а Цонкапа направился в Ретинг, где, устроившись на львинообразном утёсе над монастырём, закончил «Большое руководство». Кьябчог Палсанг особенно просил его довести этот труд до завершения.
Вознамерившись начать учить тантре, Цонкапа предварительно направил двадцать пять своих учеников к Кьябчогу Палсангу за получением посвящений. Он был обеспокоен тем, что многие люди, принявшие от него и других наставников обеты бодхисаттвы, не знают, как правильно их соблюдать. Исходя из этого, он сочинил комментарий к главе о нравственной дисциплине «Уровней бодхисаттв» Асанги. Существуют две традиции принятия этих обетов, одна из которых основана на вышеупомянутом труде, а вторая, более известная,  -- на сочинении Шантидевы «Вступление на путь деяний бодхисаттвы». В обоих случаях принимаются одни и те же обеты.
Дже Цонкапа также написал коментарий к «Пятидесяти строфам об Учителе», чтобы подчеркнуть всю важность преданности духовному наставнику в колеснице тантры. Затем он полностью преподал «Большое руководство» Кьябчогу Палсангу, который после этого отправился с его книгой в У-Цанг, а Цонкапа остался и учил  этому выдающемуся труду. Он провёл Месяц чудес в Ретинге, совершая подношения, после чего вернулся в Лхасу.
До его времён изучению диалектики и эпистемологии не придавалсь большого значения, но учения Цонкапы дали людям необходимый стимул для осознания колоссальной важности этих тем в качестве незаменимых инструментов на пути к просветлению. Кхедруб Ринпоче отмечал, что люди смогли осознать это только благодаря безграничной доброте Цонкапы, за которую его было бы трудно  отблагодарить. По просьбе Миванга Дракпы Гьялцена Цонкапа провёл следующий сезон дождей в Вонде Чентенге, где дал множество учений.
В Волга Джампа Линге он преподал все этапы высших тантр, а также «Большое руководство», и затем ушёл в строгое затворничество вместе с несколькими учениками. Находясь в нём, он написал комментарий к сочинению ученика Нагарджуны Нагабодхи «Этапы осуществления Гухьясамаджи». 
Учение Гухьясамаджи об иллюзорном теле является одной из сложнейших тем в тантре. Цонкапа по секрету сообщил нескольким ученикам, что ещё примерно за десять лет до того ясно постиг и освоил эти учения, и подтвердил своё намерение объяснить, как обрести подобное тело. Полное постижение этой темы влечёт за собой достижение состояния будды в течение одной жизни.
После многочисленных просьб он написал «Большое руководство к этапам пути тайной мантры», продолжение первого обширного труда, в котором объясняются последующие этапы пути, начиная с того уровня, которым заканчивается предыдущее «Большое руководство», и вплоть до достижения просветления. Он также написал руководство к достижению просветления на основе исключительно практики Ямантаки. Какой бы практикой он ни занимался, его сосредоточение было однонаправленным и непрерывным. Во время созерцания он не обращал ни малейшего внимания на то, что происходит вокруг. 
В Джангчуб Линге к югу от Лхасы он дал учения по обоим «Большим руководствам», после чего отправился в местечко рядом с Лхасой, где ныне находится монастырь Сера. Неподалёку от него располагался скит под названием Чодинг, где он множество раз уединялся на период сезона дождей. Закончив очередное затворничество, он учил тантрам Гухьясамаджи и Херуки, а также давал общие наставления о стадии завершения в других тантрах. 
Сочинение Нагарджуны «Коренные строфы о срединности» считается очень трудным для понимания, и Цонкапу, которому уже было почти пятьдесят лет, попросили написать на него комментарий. Работая над этой книгой, он часто призывал Манджушри, и в воздухе вокруг него появлялись семенные слоги мантр. Возникшая однажды буква А, символизирующая мудрость, опустилась в близлежащую скалу, оставив на ней отпечаток, который в 1959 году ещё можно было увидеть в одном из садов Сера. Дже Ринпоче предрёк, что в этом месте будет построен большой монастырь, изобилующий мудрецами. Действительно, позднее монастырь Сера был построен там одним из его учеников Джамченом Чодже, который также вместо Цонкапы занял в Китае пост императорского наставника. 
Предвидя, что, если он останется в Чодинге, у него возникнут препятствия, Цонкапа уединился в тихом местечке Рака Драг. Вскоре после этого в Чодинг прибыла делегация китайских чиновников и министров, но, не найдя там Цонкапы,  двинулась дальше в Лхасу. Аристократы встретились с Мивангом Драгпой Гьялценом и попросили содействия в устроении аудиенции с Цонкапой. Он направился в Рака Драг, чтобы сообщить Цонкапе о положении дел. 
Дже Цонкапа прибыл в Лхасу, где министры вручили ему письмо от китайского императора с приглашением занять пост придворного учителя, но Цонкапа отказался, сославшись на преклонный возраст и желание практиковать в уединении. Делегация отправилась обратно в Китай с его ответом и несколькими изображениями Будды в дар императору, а Цонкапа вернулся в Рака Драг.
Затем он приступил к работе над новым сочинением «Сущность изящных изречений: анализ условных и определённых учений», в котором разъяснил различия между условными и буквальными учениями Будды. Отправившись в Чодинг, он прожил там два года, уча своим руководствам к этапам пути.
После завершения затворничества сезона дождей Миванг Драгпа Гьялцен пригласил его провести зиму в Кьимей Друмбу Лунге, и он отправился туда в сопровождении большого числа учеников, от пятисот до тысячи человек, многие из которых были великими учёными. Там он дал множество учений по «Этапам пути», Херука-тантре и другим тантрическим системам. 
Покидая Чодинг, он решил положить начало традиции проведения большого молитвенного праздника и попросил двух своих учеников подготовить для этого праздника обильные подношения; однако, средств на это не оказалось, поскольку  он всегда раздавал всё, что ему приносили. Тогда он стал откладывать все получаемые подношения на одну-единственную цель --  организацию праздника.
Двое его учеников собрали большую группу художников, которые должны были омыть духами и заново выкрасить статуи и стены лхасского храма. В 1409 году Цонкапе исполнилось пятьдесят два года, и в последний вечер Года Крысы восемь тысяч монахов собралось на первый Большой молитвенный праздник, который ознаменовал наступление года Быка. В полночь началась крупнейшая церемония подношений, во время которой Цонкапа увенчал голову статуи Будды Шакьямуни короной из чистого золота и освятил её, тем самым осуществив пророчество Будды. Это было третье из его четырёх великих деяний.

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Цонкапа также поднёс серебряную корону, осыпанную драгоценными камнями, статуе Авалокитешвары. Эта статуя была разрушена китайцами после 1959 года, хотя некоторым тибетцам удалось спасти три из её голов, две из которых в настоящее время выставлены на обозрение в главном храме Дхарамсалы в Индии. Дже Ринпоче сделал богатые подношения, в том числе, поднёс статуе Будды огромную серебряную чашу для подаяний. Он также облачил в одежды и увенчал коронами многие другие статуи храма.
На молитвенном празднике было поднесено большое количество пищи, которую затем раздали бедным и нуждающимся. Даже краткое описание всего великого многообразия событий этого праздника, который продолжался двадцать один день, заняло бы много страниц. Ежедневно лик статуи Будды покрывали золотом, а в восьмой и пятнадцатый дни красили золотой краской тела всех статуй. 
В ходе молитвенного праздника Цонкапа дал множество учений по сутре и тантре, включая разъяснения «Гирлянды джатак» Ашвагхоши. Это учение до сих пор ежегодно проводит в Дхарамсале в пятнадцатый день первого тибетского месяца Его Святейшество Далай-лама. Мощь и чистота учений Цонкапы оказали благое влияние на многих людей, которые также видели в небе явления великих святых подвижников древности. Цонкапа снискал славу величайшего писателя и учёного  своего времени.
По завершении молитвенного  праздника его ученики решили, что ему пора отказаться от кочевой жизни. Они предложили построить для него монастырь там, где он пожелает. Помолившись перед статуей Будды Шакьямуни, он исследовал свои сны, заключив, что этот монастырь действительно должен быть возведён, и выбрал в качестве его местоположения Гору Кочевников (Дрогри). То же самое место указал Будда в своём пророчестве. Он решил назвать монастырь Ганден, или, на санскрите, «Тушита» -- небесная обитель Майтрейи. Цонкапа отправился на место строительства с одним из своих учеников, Гендун Друбом, который посмертно был признан Первым Далай-ламой, а на двоих возложил  ответственность за строительные работы. 
Многие люди сделали пожертвования на строительство монастыря, и многие вызвались помогать в его возведении. На постройку главного храма и более семидесяти других помещений ушло менее года. Так как монастырь возводился в соответствии с правилами дисциплины, установленными Буддой, место для него было предварительно исследовано на предмет возможных препятствий и нарушений прав землевладения. На следующий год, в год Тигра (1410), Цонкапа прибыл в Ганден и дал наставления об «Этапах пути», тантре Гухьясамаджи, «Своде знания» Асанги, а также разъяснил сложные философские темы.
Цонкапа не только написал целый ряд комментариев к таким коренным текстам как тантра Гухьясамаджи, но, если тщательно просмотреть список данных им учений и наставлений, то сложится впечатление, что он всю жизнь посвятил проповедям. С другой стороны, глядя на количество выполяемых им ежедневных практик, покажется, что он провёл всю жизнь в медитативном уединении. Наконец, читая его литературное наследие, можно подумать, что у него было время только на чтение и сочинение трудов. Его Святейшество Далай-лама считает, что величайшим достижением Дже Ринпоче была его способность осуществить все эти три вида деятельности в течение одной жизни.

----------

Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Стали появляться знаки, предвещавшие начало серьезных проблем с его здоровьем начиная с пятьдесят седьмого года жизни. Поэтому, когда ему исполнилось пятьдесят пять лет, ученики попросили его выполнять особые практики, связанные с обширной системой тантры Ямантаки, чтобы устранить эти препятствия. Вместе с тридцатью учениками он уединился для практики Ямантаки на весь зимний и весенний период, после чего Кхедруб Ринпоче и множество других учеников провели ритуалы долгой жизни для здоровья их учителя.
В возрасте пятидесяти шести лет он много учил, повторяя, что ученики должны запомнить его наставления, так как неизвестно, сможет ли он продолжать свои проповеди в будущем. Всё больше беспокоясь, ученики вновь совершили молитвы и подношения мандал, и, говорят, ради его долголетия проводились всевозможные практики. 
На пятьдесят пятом году жизни Цонкапы, в седьмой день восьмого месяца года Дракона он вместе со множеством учеников ушёл в строгое затворничество, во время которого ученики горячо молились о его долгой жизни. 
С наступлением одиннадцатого месяца он почувствовал недомогание, и, хотя у него не нашли ни одной болезни, страдал бессонницей. Кхедруб Ринпоче и будущий Первый Далай-лама провели обширные ритуалы и сделали множество подношений защитникам Учения, чтобы обезопасить жизнь своего наставника.
Он часто погружался в длительные периоды сосредосточения и, наконец, однажды во время прогулки сказал, что чувствует себя гораздо лучше. Сидя на троне, он призвал учеников никогда не разлучаться с полным альтруизмом (бодхичиттой) и медитацией, направленной на его развитие. Тогда же его посетило видение Будды, Победителя препятствующих сил. Приблизившись, Будда растворился в нём, что наполнило его новой силой и энергией. К великой радости учеников он был временно исцелён.
В следующем году он принял приглашение Миванга Драгпы Гьялцена уединиться на сезон дождей в Вонгьи Таши Докаре и дал там много учений. После этого он вернулся в Ганден и написал комментарии к системе Чакравамвары (Херука-тантры) Луипады, логическому анализу Чандракирти стадии завершения высших тантр, а также так называемые «Четыре переплетённых толкования» тантры Гухьясамаджи. 
В этот период он решил построить особый храм для проведения закрытых тантрических церемоний, так как непосвящённые не имеют право видеть такие тайные атрибуты, как мандалы. Строительство этого храма в Гандене началось в год Овцы (1415 г.). В то время ему было пятьдесят восемь лет. 
Двумя годами позже, в третий месяц года Петуха (1417 г.), в Гандене собрались художники и скульпторы для воздвижения статуи Будды Шакьямуни. Предполагалось, что она станет чуть больше по размеру, чем статуя в лхасском храме. Художникам также поручили построить трёхмерные мандалы из золочёной меди, связанные с тридцатью двумя божествами Гухьясамаджи, шестьюдесятью двумя божествами Херуки и тринадцатью божествами Ямантаки.
Во время этих работ происходили различные чудесные явления, и из литейных форм возникали сияющие, искрящиеся лучами света символы различных божеств, часто в окружении радужного ореола. Строительство основного храмового зала Гандена и создание разнообразных украшающих его статуй и конструкций завершилось церемониями освящения. Это было четвёртое великое деяние Цонкапы. 
В год Собаки (1418 г.) Цонкапа в возрасте шестьдесяти одного года много проповедовал, а также написал толкование «Вхождения в срединность». Полное собрание его произведений насчитывает восемнадцать больших томов.
Однажды четверо его учеников увидели, что у него выпал зуб, и каждый из них попросил учителя подарить этот зуб ему. Цонкапа остановил свой выбор на Кхедрубе Ринпоче, которого часто сравнивал с горой Меру, окружённой кольцом золотых гор. Однако трое остальных не уступали, и Цонкапа решил удовлетворить желание каждого из них. Он взял свой зуб, положил его на алтарь, после чего приступил к совершению подношений, проведению ритуалов и чтению молитв. Зуб превратился в юного Манджушри, из межбровья которого вышла белая реликвенная пилюля размером с яйцо чибиса, из горла – красная пилюля, а из сердца – синяя. Таким образом, все ученики остались довольны. Чудесное явление снова превратилось в зуб, который был возвращён Кхедрубу Ринпоче.
В год Кабана (1419 г.) ученики пригласили Цонкапу на горячие источники в Толунге. Из Гандена Цонкапа сначала прибыл в Лхасу, и, после совершения там подношений и молитв, отправился на источники, где дал учения всем собравшимся. Во время предыдущего посещения этого места, опершись о скалу, он оставил на ней отпечаток своего тела, который можно увидеть и поныне. Там его также посетило видение Шестнадцати великих архатов. Именно по этой причине  Толунг был включён в маршрут монахов Нижнего тантрического колледжа Лхасы (Гьюме) по пути в Ганден, где они ежегодно останаваливались на месяц. 
Затем Цонкапа направился в Дрепунг по приглашению его основателя Таши Палдена и дал там различные учения по таким темам как «Этапы пути», Шесть йог Наропы и «Вхождение в срединность». Присутствовашие на учениях увидели в чистом небе радуги, которые сочли предзнаменованием его скорой кончины. Из около девяти тысяч слушающих учения монахов примерно две тысячи были держателями Трипитаки – Трех корзин учений Сутры. Цонкапа в частном порядке попросил одного скульптора отлить большую серебряную статую Будды Вайрочаны. 
Излагая учение по коренному тексту тантры Гухьясамаджи, состоящей из семнадцати глав, Цонкапа неожиданно прервал проповедь в конце девятой главы, сообщив, что на этом он остановится. Это был из ряд вон выходящий случай, и вновь все почувствовали, что он готовится к уходу. Если, перед отбытием в другое место, наставник оставляет учение незавершённым, это считается благоприятным знаком того, что он вновь встретится с учениками и продолжит наставления в этой и будущих жизнях. Незадолго до того, как он покинул Дрепунг, произошло небольшое землетрясение, и в небе вновь появились радуги. 
Оттуда он направился в лхасский храм, где сделал обширные подношения и много молился о том, чтобы учения существовали долго ради блага всех живых существ. Перед тем как выйти из храма он сделал простирание, что было так же необычно, поскольку так поступают лишь в тех случаях, когда возвращение в это место будет невозможно в течение долгого времени; при этом он сказал, что, вероятно, не сможет вновь посетить храм Лхасы. 
Ученик, которому Цонкапа поручил возвести большой монастырь возле   отшельнического скита Чодинг, пригласил его осмотреть место строительства. Прибыв туда, где позднее будет возведён знаменитый монастырь Сера, Цонкапа провёл ритуал очищения нарушенных обетов, чтобы укрепить связь между наставником и учениками. Он также дал учение по коренным тантрам Гухьясамаджи и Херуки. 
Оттуда он вернулся в Ганден, остановившись по пути в Дечене по приглашению государственного чиновника. Согласно его рекомендациям, монастырь Дечен следовало отстроить заново, а монахи должны были объединить свои практики монашеской дисциплины (Винаи) с тантрой, согласно методу, принесённому в Тибет великомилосердным Атишей. Цонкапа возглавил обширную церемонию освящения нового монастыря, но сказал, что не сможет вернуться в Дечен для проведения очередной церемонии, когда реконструкция будет завершена. Помимо этого, он сделал большие пожертвования на благоустройство монастыря. 
Вернувшись в Ганден, в его основом храмовом зале он поднёс торма  внушительного размера и в завершение ритуала прочёл множество молитв традиции этапов пути. Вместе с монахами, собравшимися в храме, он посвятил созданные добродетели благу всех живых существ и в заключение вознёс молитвы  о рождении в чистой земле и другие благопожелания. Вернувшись в свои покои, он сказал, что рад возвращению в монастырь, столь удалённый от мирской суеты. В ту ночь у него разболелась спина, и множество монахов собралось для чтения молитв. Это был год Кабана, когда Цонкапе исполнилось шестьдесят два года. 
На следующий день он признался, что испытывает боль, хотя это не было заметно для окружающих. Он отдал свои одежды и шапку Гьялцабу Дже и некоторое время наставлял учеников, подчёркивая важность сохранения альтруистического настроя ума. 
Затем он провёл множество ритуалов самопосвящения и шестичастных йог многих божеств. В двадцатый день десятого месяца он сделал обширные подношения Херуке и той же ночью выполнял медитацию ваджрного начитывания – особую тантрическую дыхательную технику. Ранним утром двадцать пятого дня, сев в полную позу лотоса, он погрузился в созерцание пустоты и затем, на заре, сделал серию внутренних подношений, хотя никто из его окружения не мог понять, почему. 
Когда он перестал дышать, его тело засияло энергией шестнадцатилетнего юноши, приняв облик юного Манджушри, каким он традиционно изображается в тибетской иконографии. Многие ученики видели исходящие от его тела радужные лучи – подтвержение того, что Цонкапа вошёл в промежуточное состояние (бардо) как просветлённое существо. 
В течение последующих сорока девяти дней в Гандене и Дрепунге были зажжены сто тысяч масляных светильников и совершено множество других подношений. Многие видели нисходящий с неба дождь из цветов. Высокий лама традиции Кагью, Кагью Парчен, прибыл в Ганден через пятнадцать дней после кончины Дже Ринпоче и сочинил там «Восемьдесят [основных] деяний Цонкапы» -- произведение, которое считается классической биографией Цонкапы и содержит подробное повествование о его жизни.
Ученики обратились к оракулам, которые в состоянии транса становятся своего рода подручными некоторых защитников Дхармы, чтобы определить, как лучше всего поступить с телом. Оракулы предрекли, что его следует поместить в ступу. В специально построенном хранилище на серебряном постаменте была возведена золотая ступа, ставшая знаменитой на весь Тибет святыней, которую посещало множество тибетцев и монголов. В другой известной ступе, связанной с именем Цонкапы, хранится дерево, выросшее из его последа посреди дома его родителей в Амдо. В том месте был позже построен монастырь Кумбум, и эта ступа сохранилась до наших дней. Первая ступа была разрушена во времена культурной революции, когда весь Ганден был стёрт с лица земли. Однако удалось спасти часть волос Цонкапы, и их пряди хранятся в некоторых статуях в домах тибетцев, живущих в Индии. Поразительно, что и в середине двадцатого столетия бальзамированное тело Цонкапы оставалось нетленным. 
Другие ученики попросили Гьялцаба Дхарма Ринчена взойти на трон Ганден, то есть, возглавить этот монастырь. Он занимал эту должность двенадцать лет, до самой своей кончины. Гьялцаб Дже был плодовитым писателем, и собрание его сочинений составляет восемь томов. Его преемником на этом посту стал Кхедруб Ринпоче, пока не ушёл из жизни в возрасте пятидесяти четырёх лет. Эти два ученика неизменно изображаются по обе стороны от Цонкапы на тханках Ста богов Тушиты (6).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.07.2016), Дондог (12.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

После кончины Цонкапы Кхедруб Дже пять раз лицезрел его в видениях. Первое видение произошло, когда Кхедруб Дже впал в уныние, осознав, что не способен в полной мере разъяснить ученикам учение о пустоте. Явившийся ему Цонкапа объяснил ему верное воззрение. Позже Кхедруб Дже вновь пал духом, не сумев понять сложное сочинение по тантре, написанное Цонкапой, так как был лучшим учёным своего времени и ему было не к кому обратиться за советом. Цонкапа явился ему верхом на слоне и ответил на множество его вопросов. Впоследствии, читая «Большое руководство к этапам пути», он был поражён гениальностью Цонкапы как наставника и в тот же момент лицезрел своего учителя.
Дже Цонкапа, который прожил лишь до шестидесяти двух лет, дал великое множество учений и достиг многих духовных свершений. Это особенно очевидно, учитывая гораздо больший жизненный срок Асанги и Нагарджуны – соответственно, сто пятьдесят и шестьсот лет. 
В другой раз Цонкапа явился Кхедруб Дже и придал ему мужества, когда тот, размышляя об упадке учения Будды, пришёл в отчаяние. Последнее видение посетило Кхедруба Дже, мечтавшего о воссоединении со своим учителем в чистой земле Тушита, когда он пожелал убедиться в том, что Цонкапа действительно, как и было предсказано, родился в Тушите. Цонкапа явился ему верхом на тигре, держа в руках меч и чашу из черепа [капалу], и на сей раз Кхедруб Дже попросил у Цонкапы разрешения вступить в паринирвану, которое ему было дано. Когда Кхедруб Дже стал готовиться к уходу из жизни, ему явился Шестирукий Махакала и призвал его остаться ради блага живых существ. Но Кхедруб Дже решил, что уже сделал всё, что мог, и отправился в землю дакинь.
Его тело, как и останки Гьялцаба Дже, так же поместили в ступу, рядом со ступой Цонкапы. Однако линия держаталей трона Ганден, также возглавляющих основанную Цонкапой школу Гелуг, на этом не прервалась. Нынешний её глава и девяносто седьмой преемник Цонкапы – старший наставник Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV Кьябдже Линг Дордже Чанг.
Многие ученики Цонкапы принесли благо живым существам, основав Дрепунг, Сера и Ганден и другие великие монастыри. Более того, Первый Далай-лама воздвиг монастырь Таши Лхунпо в Шигадзе, примерно в полпути от Лхасы до южной границы с Непалом. Также были учреждены два тантрических колледжа в Лхасе.
После ухода Цонкапы ламы различных традиций написали несколько его биографий. Все они в один голос утверждали, что он был несравненным учителем. Девятый Кармапа восхвалял Цонкапу за то, что он «искоренил все ложные взгляды с помощью верных, безупречных воззрений».
В целом считается, что величайший вклад в развитие буддизма в Тибете внесли три выдающиеся личности – Гуру Падмасамбхава, Атиша и Цонкапа. Каждый из них приходил тогда, когда возникала потребность в великом учителе. Тридцать седьмой тибетский царь Трисонг Децен впервые пригласил в Тибет бодхисаттву Шантаракшиту. В те времена в Тибете множество злых сил оказывали ожесточённое сопротивление  учению Будды, из-за чего происходило много бед и препятствий. Шантаракшита посоветовал царю пригласить Падмасамбхаву, который, прибыв в Тибет, подчинил себе злые силы, а затем основал первый монастырь в Самье, к югу от Лхасы. После этого царь Лангдарма подверг учение репрессиям, и в Тибете настали времена полного вырождения религии, когда сутра и тантра считались несовместимым противоречием. Атиша устранил эти заблуждения и основал традицию Кадам. Позже, когда люди перестали понимать, как объединить теоретические знания с йогической практикой, в Тибет пришёл Цонкапа и указал им верный путь.
Сегодня мы должны стараться подражать безупречному духовному пути Цонкапы. Самое важное в нашей жизни – слушать как можно больше учений и никогда не довольствоваться знаниями, пока они не станут совершенны. Для нас крайне необходимо ценить высшую цель – полное просветление – и стремиться к ней, чтобы помочь всем остальным живым существам достичь того же самого. Дже Ринпоче олицетворяет собой идеал единства духовной учёности и применения знаний в медитации, отражающий самую суть замысла Будды и воистину краткий путь к просветлению. 



Библиография 
Источники, упомянутые в «Краткой биографии»


Номера, начинающиеся с буквы «П», относятся к изданию Судзуки «пекинских» Кангьюра и Тенгьюра.


«Большое руководство к этапам тайной мантры»             П6210 т.161
sNgags rim chen mo
Цонкапа

«Большое руководство к этапам пути просветления»   П6001 т.152
Lam rim chen mo 
Цонкапа

«Вступление на путь деяний бодхисаттвы»                          П5272 т.99 (Т)
Бодхисаттва-чарьяаватара
Byang chub sems dpa’I spyod pa la ‘jug pa
Шантидева

«Вхождение в срединность»                                         П5261 т.98 (Т)
Мадхьямикаватара-карика-нама
dbu ma la ‘jug pa zhes bya ba’i tshig le’ur byas pa 
Чандракирти

«Золотые чётки прекрасных изречений»                        П6150 т.154
Legs bshad gser ‘phreng
Цонкапа


«Изречение имён Манджушри»                                             П3383 т.75 (Т)
Манджушри-нама-самгити-кушаламула-паринама
‘Jam dpal gyi mtshan yang dag par brjod pa’i dge ba’i rtsa 
ba bsngo ba 
Манджушримитра

«Толкование ‘Свода достоверного познания’»           П5709 т.130 (Т)
Праманаварттика-карика 
Tshad ma rnam ‘grel gyi tshig le’ur byas pa
Дхармакирти


«Коренная тантра Хеваджры»                                             П10 т.1 (К)
Хеваджра-тантра-раджа-нама
Kye’i rdo rje zhes bya ba rgyud kyi rgyal po


«Коренная тантра Гухьясамаджи»                                       П81 т.3 (К)
Сарва-татхагата-кайя-вак-читта-рахасья-
гухьясамаджа-нама-маха-калпа-раджа
De bzhin gshegs pa tham cad kyi sku gsung thugs kyi
gsang chen gsang ba ‘dus pa zhes bya ba brtag pa’i rgyal po chen po



«Пятьдесят строф об учителе»                                                П4544 т.81 (Т)
Гурупанчашика
Bla ma lnga bcu pa
Ашвагхоша

Пять трудов Майтрейи 

1) «Украшение сутр Махаяны»                                                П5521 т.108 (Т) 
Махаяна-суатраламкара-карика
Theg pa chen po’i mdo sde rgyan gyi tshig le’ur byas pa 


2) «Различие между срединностью и крайностями»   П5522 т.108 (Т)
Мадхьянта-вибханга
dBus dang mtha’ rnam par ‘byed pa

3) «Украшение ясного постижения»                                        П5525 т.108 (Т)
Абхисамаяланкара
mNgon par rtogs pa’i rgyan

4)  «Строфы о различии между феноменами
 и их истинной природой»                                                         П5525 т.108 (Т)
Дхарма-дхармата-вибханга-карика 
Chos dang chos nyid rnam par ‘byed pa’i tshig le’ur byas pa


5) “Трактат Махаяны о высшем потоке»                                  П5525 т.108 (Т)
Махаяна-уттаратантра-шастра
Theg pa chen po’i rgyud bla ma’i bstan bcos


«Свод знания»                                                                          П5550 т.112 (Т)
Абхидхарма-самуччая 
Chos mngon pa kun las btus pa
Асанга


«Свод практик»                                                                     П5336 т. 102 (Т)
Шикша-самуччая 
bSlab pa kun las btus pa
Шантидева

«Сутра о трёх грудах учения»                                                П950 т.38 (К)
Арья-трискадхака-нама-махаяна-сутра
‘Phags pa phung po gsum pa zhes bye ba theg pa chen po’i mdo


«Сущность красноречия, анализ условных
 и определённых учений»                                                         П6142 т.153
Drang nges legs bshad snying po
Цонкапа

«Светоч на пути к просветлению»                                  П5378 т.103 (Т)
Бодхипатхапрадипа
Byang chub lam gyi sgron ma 
Атиша (Шриджяна Дипанкара)

«Сутры совершенства мудрости»                                        П730 т.12 до П759 т.21 (К)                                  
Праджняпарамита
Shes rab kyi pha rol tu phyin pa
(Под общим названием объединено много отдельных сутр). 


«Сутра о дисциплине»                                              П5619 т.123 (Т)
Виная-сутра
‘Dul ba’i mdo
Гунапрабха

«Сокровищница знания»                                           П5590 т.115 (Т)
Абхидхармакоша-карика
Chos mngon pa’i mdzod kyi tshig le’ur byas pa
Васубандху 

«Уровни бодхисаттв»                                                            П5538 т.110 (Т)
Йогачарья-бхумалу-бодхисаттвабхуми
rNal ‘byor spyod pa’i sa las byang chub sems dpa’i sa
Асанга 

«Уровни шравак»                                                              П5537 т.110 (Т)
Йогачарья-бхумалу-шравака-бхуми
rNal ‘byor spyod pa’i sa las nyan thos kyi sa
Асанга

«Украшение ясного постижения» (см. Пять трудов Майтрейи)



«Четыре сотни строф»                                                                      П5246 т.95 (Т)
Чатухшатака-шастра-карика-нама
bsTan bcos bzhi brgya pa zhes bya’i tshig le’ur byas pa
Арьядева


Шесть трудов Нагарджуны о логике

1) «Коренной трактат о срединности»          П5224 т.95 (Т)
Праджня-нама-муламадхьямика-карика
dBu ma rtsa ba tshig le’ur byas pa shes rab ces bya ba

2) «Шестьдесят философских строф»                             П5225 т.95 (Т)
Яктишастрика-карика-нама
Rigs pa drug cu pa’i tshig le’ur byas pa zhes bya ba

3) «Окончательный анализ»                                     П5226 т.95 (Т)
Вайдалья-сутра-нама
Slob mo rnam par ‘thag pa zhes bya ba’i mdo

4) «Семьдесят строф о пустоте»                              П5227 т.95 (Т)
Шуньятасаптари-карика-нама
sTong pa nyid bdun cu pa’i tshig le’ur byas pa zhes bya ba

5)  «Ответ оппонентам»                                             П5228 т.95 (Т)
Виграха-вьявартани-карика-нама
rTsod pa bzhlog pa’i tshig le’ur byas pa zhes bya ba 

6) «Драгоценный венец»                                           П5658 т.129 (Т)
Раджа-парикатха-ратнавали
rGyal po la gtam bya bar in po che’i phreng ba


«Этапы осуществления Гухьясамаджи»                                 П2675 т.62 (Т)
Шри-гухьясамаджа-мандалопайика-вимсати-видхи-нама
dPal gsang ba ‘dus pa’i dkyil ‘kor gyi cho ga nyi shu pa zhes bya ba
Нагабодхи (и связанные с этим трудом источники П2674 7)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.07.2016), Дондог (13.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (10.07.2016), Савелов Александр (22.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016)

----------

